
The website is down because someone removed the X-Box - nreece
http://windowsitpro.com/article/articleid/50428/the-website-is-down-because-someone-removed-the-x-box.html
======
jrockway
Corollary: labeling non-servers with "This is actually a server." sounds
rather fun.

------
stillmotion
What is this? Digg?

